# Ginestera chamber music



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Today I attended a performance of the Ginestera 1st String Quartet which I had not heard before. This was played by The Enso String Quartet at Beckman auditorium on the Caltech campus. Have any of you heard this work and if so what did you think of it? I know that it is not played very often.


----------

